# What Happens when I switch from TIVO to HR20 ?



## Intex (Jun 14, 2002)

I have several HR10-250's , and would like to receive HD locals. My HR10's are owned units, not leased, and I have a lifetime subscription to TIVO, what happens when I switch to the new Non-Tivo HR20 ?
Do I buy it or lease it? If I lease, what is the month fee? Do I have to pay for DirecTV's programming guide (ie: Tivo) or is it included in my month Total Choice package?

Things are really getting complicated, and I really dont understand how they are going to continue to offer Tivo and their own service??
Thanks


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

You're going to have to lease them. You *CAN* purchase them, but the cost is mental. I would also imagine that since you have a lifetime for *Tivo*, and not Directv's DVR, you're going to start paying their $6 fee (Unless you sub to Total Choice Premier).


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

> what happens when I switch to the new Non-Tivo HR20 ?


Something like this:


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

If you paid TiVo Lifetime to DTV, they switched that to Lifetime DVR Service. You won't have to pay per month for the service again. That's not to say they won't screw it up and try to bill you. 

The R15 folks worked this out last November.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

The "lease" fee is exactly the same as the "extra receiver" fee, just renamed. So you'll pay nothing more per month.


----------



## Intex (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I will see when yhey begin to rollout in San Diego


----------

